# Werkwoordloze preposities of prefixen



## ThomasK

Hoeveel preposities kunnen wij los gebruiken? 

_De tijd is om. 
Mijn werk is af. 
Het liedje is uit. 
Het is voorbij. 
Het geld is op. 
Het is over. (?)_

Nog heel veel, denk ik, niet? Allemaal een soort ellipsen?


----------



## Syzygy

Bedoel je alleen maar voorzetsels die ook met _zijn_ kunnen worden gebruikt, of voorzetsels die over het algemeen ook bijwoorden kunnen zijn?
Ik weet niet of de volgende allemaal goed zijn, maar goed, misschien geeft het iemand een idee:

_Ik kan niet zonder.
Hij is binnen/buiten/boven/beneden/voor/tegen.
Ik ben eraan toe.
Geen sprake van.
Geen denken aan.
Je kunt ervan op aan.
_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht in eerste instantie aan voorzetsels. Maar de _eraan toe, sprake van, denken aan_, hangen te veel vast aan iets anders, lijkt mij...

Maar doe maar op, wie weet. Ik denk vooral aan simpele prepositieachtige dingen, vooral met _zijn_, mogelijks ook met andere...


----------



## Syzygy

Ik heb nog:

_De kachel is uit/aan._
_Ik heb wat over.__
Rustig aan.
Niks aan! 
door en door
_
Maar de laatste zijn waarschijnlijk, als ik je goed begrijp, niet los genoeg. Waarom heb je eigenlijk bij "_Het is over._" een vraagteken geplaatst?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat je dit trucje kan uithalen met alle scheidbaar samengestelde werkwoorden die beginnen met een voorzetsel en die intransitief kunnen gebruikt worden.

bv.
onderduiken: ---> hij duikt onder.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat bedoel ik echter niet. Ik wil net vinden welke werkwoorden kunnen worden weggelaten. 

_Hij wil mee. Kan hij mee ? 
Hij moet morgen om 5 uur op. _


----------



## Peterdg

Is "zijn" dan geen werkwoord meer?

Eerlijk gezegd, dan begrijp ik niets van je vraag.


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, hoor, soms moet ik een vraag stellen waarbij ik niet precies kan aangeven wat ik zoek. In elk geval gaat het over geïsoleerde preposities (en dergelijke). Mijn indruk is dat ons Nederlands toelaat om hele verba weg te laten, zoals in:

_Ik moet weg(gaan). _[Geen prep., soort prefix]_
Hij wil mee(gaan). 
Ik wil terug(gaan/ keren). 

_Stel bijvooorbeeld dat je zou kunnen zeggen:_ hij moet onder _(i.p.v._ onderduiken_). Samenstellingen met er- zijn ook niet zo bijzonder in dit verband. Begrijp je ?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik denk dat ThomasK voorzetselbijwoorden bedoelt, uitgezonderd de voorzetselbijwoorden die deel uitmaken van scheidbare werkwoorden (bijvoorbeeld: ik duik _onder_) en de voorzetselbijwoorden die eerder als achterzetsels zijn aan te duiden (bijvoorbeeld: Waar is Jan? Onder het bed? —Ja, hij dook er zojuist _onder_.


Deze voorbeelden voldoen waarschijnlijk wel aan wat ThomasK bedoelt:
De kaars is _aan_.
Het is weer _aan_ (tussen die twee).
In de klas zitten wij altijd _achteraan_.
Wil je _achterin_ of _voorin_?
Hij zit _achterop_.
Tikkie, jij bent _af_.
Is het werk _af_?
Ben je alweer _bij_? — Nee, ik ben nog steeds _achter_.
De drenkeling is alweer _bij_.
Zij is niet _beneden_, maar _boven_.
Ben je _binnen _of _buiten_?
Heeft ze de loterij gewonnen? Dan is ze _binnen_.
Is het lek al _boven_?
Oranje _boven_.
Gefeliciteerd, je bent _door_.
Zwart is weer helemaal _in_.
Wilde niemand thuisblijven? —Nee, iedereen is _mee_.
Zij heeft altijd alles _mee_.
Ik heb wind _mee_, jij hebt wind _tegen_.
Het was een lekkere maaltijd, maar we kregen helaas niets _na_.
Je hebt me overtuigd, ik ben _om_.
Alle glazen lagen _om_.
De tijd is _om_.
Ik zit helemaal _onder_!
De zon is al _onder_.
Er is niets overgebleven, alles is _op.
_U moet _op_, Sinterklaas.
Ik was al vroeg _op_.
Hij is _op_ (van de zenuwen).
Mam, ik ben _over_!
Dit snoepje is nog _over_.
Het is _over_ en _uit_.
Jij hebt ook alles _tegen_, hè?
De bal is _uit_.
Het verhaal is _uit_.
Grunge is helemaal _uit_.
Het is Jantje _voor_ en Jantje _na_.
Iedereen is _voor_, maar ik ben _tegen_.
Jullie zitten _voor_, wij zitten _achter_.
Mijn leven is _voorbij_.
Kan ik wat suiker lenen? —Sorry, ik zit ook _zonder_.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, wat een indrukwekkende lijst! Hartelijk dank. Zoveel had ik er zelf nooit samengebracht. 

Ik dacht nog dat zowat alle deel uitmaken van een scheidbaar werkwoord, maar ik zie er een aantal waar ik twijfel (_ik zit zonder, ik ben over _bv.). Of toch? 

Nu, ik kijk ervan op dat _eronder _'voorzetselbijwoord' (de combinatie dus van _er _+ prep.) heet. Op het niveau van de zinsontleding beschouw ik ze eerder als een soort voorzetselvoorwerp, maar _onder ... [duiiken] _is geen echt voorzetselvoorwerp, begrijp ik wel, maar lijkt mij als richtingaanduidend deel toch sterker verbonden met het verbum dan een gewone tijdsbepaling... Of toch niet?

Achtergrond is deze: mij lijkt dat de "prepositionele" prefixen heel belangrijk zijn in het Nederlands, sterker nog dan in het Duits of het Engels. En dat het dus nuttig kan zijn die in lessen voor anderstaligen extra toe te lichten...


----------



## Syzygy

Ook van mij hartelijk bedankt voor deze nuttige lijst. Ik vind dit soort uitdrukkingen vaak moeilijk om in de woordenboeken op te zoeken. Ik weet niet of ik er nieuwe threads voor moet maken of dat jullie hier nog een paar van deze zinnen kunnen verklaren (of vertalen) voor leerders die het gebruik ervan niet goed begrijpen.
Die die ikzelf niet kende, zijn:

_Is het lek al boven?_ (Boven betekent waarschijnlijk "boven water", maar ik zou graag weten in welke contexten je de metafoor met lek kunt gebruiken)_
Gefeliciteerd, je bent door._ (="je bent geslaagd"? / of toch gewoon "je hebt het af/achter je rug"?)_
Zij heeft altijd alles mee. _(misschien "Zij brengt allerlei dingen mee als ze ergens naartoe gaat."?)_
Het was een lekkere maaltijd, maar we kregen helaas niets na. _(Gaat het hier om toetjes?)_
U moet op, Sinterklaas._ (Hier begrijp ik de context met Sinterklaas niet, moet hij omhoog of wakker worden?)_
Mam, ik ben over!_ (geen idee wat dit betekent) stond toch in de Van Dale ("overgegaan naar een hogere klas")_
Het is Jantje voor en Jantje na. _(misschien "Het is altijd Jantje dit en Jantje dat."?)


----------



## ThomasK

Een paar zijn ook voor mij als Vlaming onbekend, zoals dat over het lek, 'niets na' en 'ik ben over' (overgekomen ?). Wij zeggen ook: 'je bent erdoor'. 'Op' begrijp ik als 'opstaan', maar ik kijk uit naar B's reactie.

Mijn vertrekpunt was inderdaad de wens om zulke 'uitdrukkingen' te verzamelen en eventueel ook hints te geven om ze te begrijpen vanuit de algemene betekenis van de diverse voorzetsels en ...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Syzygy said:


> Ook van mij hartelijk bedankt voor deze nuttige lijst. Ik vind dit soort uitdrukkingen vaak moeilijk om in de woordenboeken op te zoeken. Ik weet niet of ik er nieuwe threads voor moet maken of dat jullie hier nog een paar van deze zinnen kunnen verklaren (of vertalen) voor leerders die het gebruik ervan niet goed begrijpen.
> Die die ikzelf niet kende, zijn:
> 
> _Is het lek al boven?_ (Boven betekent waarschijnlijk "boven water", maar ik zou graag weten in welke contexten je de metafoor met lek kunt gebruiken)_
> Gefeliciteerd, je bent door._ (="je bent geslaagd"? / of toch gewoon "je hebt het af/achter je rug"?) *door *met de betekenis *verder*; _je bent een ronde/stap verder_. _
> Zij heeft altijd alles mee. _(misschien "Zij brengt allerlei dingen mee als ze ergens naartoe gaat."?) *Mee *lijkt hier op het gebruik van *meezitten*: _het zit haar altijd mee/het gaat haar altijd voor de wind.
> Het was een lekkere maaltijd, maar we kregen helaas niets na. _(Gaat het hier om toetjes?)_
> U moet op, Sinterklaas._ (Hier begrijp ik de context met Sinterklaas niet, moet hij omhoog of wakker worden?) *Op  *lijkt hier op het gebruik van *optreden*. *Op *in de zin van 'op het toneel', 'een rol spelen'._
> Mam, ik ben over!_ (geen idee wat dit betekent) stond toch in de Van Dale ("overgegaan naar een hogere klas")_
> Het is Jantje voor en Jantje na. _(misschien "Het is altijd Jantje dit en Jantje dat."?) _Volgens mij ook, maar dit is een uitdrukking die ik zelf niet gebruik._



Zo, ik ga er van tussen


----------



## ThomasK

'Ik ben over' zou het in Vlaanderen klinken als: 'Ik mag over'... Vandaar mijn verwarring.

Je voorbeeld, 'ervan tussen', zouden we eigenlijk apart moeten oplijsten, vind ik, want dan is het voorzetsbijwoord nog bijzonderder ;-) doordat het een lijdend voorwerp neemt...


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Heel interessante lijst, bedankt ervoor. Als niet native speaker heb ik ook altijd moeite met het los gebruik van preposities. Ik heb trouwens ook de indruk dat constructies met voorzetselbijwoorden in het Nederlands vrijer kunnen worden gebruikt dan in het Duits (en misschien ook het Engels, maar daar ben ik niet zeker van).

Er zijn sommige samenstellingen die ik evenmin heel goed begrijp:

1) "Ben je alweer _bij_? — Nee, ik ben nog steeds _achter_"  - Ik heb moeite met "alweer bij" in combinatie met "achter". De erste zin zou ik eigenlijk met "Ben je alweer erbij bij dit of dat" vertalen, maar dit lijkt me niet heel goed samen te gaan met de ruimtelijke betekenis van achter. Dus, betekent deze constructie "Heb je de achterstand (welke dan ook) al ingelopen?" Nee, ik zit nog steeds (behoorlijk) achter".

2) "De drenkeling is alweer _bij_" - Deze constructie begrijp ik helemaal niet. Ik denk het is een metaforische uitdrukking (of niet?), maar wat zou hij dan betekenen. Misschien: Hij is toch niet zo slecht af of zoiets met de betekenis dat de drenkeling eigenlijk niet is verdronken en het daarom toch ergens meevalt?

3) "Heeft ze de loterij gewonnen? Dan is ze _binnen_" - Dan hoeft ze niet meer te werken en is de bekommernissen van het leven kwijt? Binnen het "goede een zorgloze leven" dus?

4) "Je hebt me overtuigd, ik ben om" - Ik ben nu ervoor omdat jij me overtuigd heeft, kloppt dat? Maar waarom dan om? Omdat men van mening gewisselt heeft? Om dus in de betekenis van "om-draaien", op de andere kant zetten of zoiets?

5) "Alle glazen lagen _om_" - Alle glazen lagen omdat ze waren omgeduwd?

Dat was nu ook een ietwat langere lijst. Mijn excuses, maar mijn besef van los preposities in het Nederlands is nogal beperkt


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik dacht nog dat zowat alle deel uitmaken van een scheidbaar werkwoord, maar ik zie er een aantal waar ik twijfel (ik zit zonder, ik ben over bv.). Of toch?




Ik moet inderdaad toegeven dat deze lijst een allegaartje is. Alle gecursiveerde woorden zijn dan wel als voorzetselbijwoord aan te merken, maar dat is vooral omdat deze term zelf _erg_ ruim lijkt te zijn:

1. Voorzetsels die simpelweg ook bijwoorden kunnen zijn:
Binnen, buiten, beneden, boven.

2. Achterzetsel dat zonder 'er' moet worden gebruikt (je vraagt je af waarom, trouwens):
Mag ik suiker lenen? — Sorry, ik zit ook zonder.

3. Scheidbaar element dat zonder bijbehorend werkwoord is gebruikt (het merendeel):
U moet op, Sinterklaas (= U moet opgaan, Sinterklaas.)
Ze heeft altijd alles mee (= Ze heeft altijd alles meezitten.)
Mam, ik ben over! (=Mam, ik ben overgegaan!)*
De zon is onder (= De zon is ondergegaan)*
De kaars is aan (= De kaars is aangestoken.)*
De drenkeling is alweer bij (= De drenkeling is alweer bijgekomen.)*
Etc.

4. Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid uit het Engels overgenomen:
Zwart is weer helemaal in.
De bal is uit.

5. Een handjevol van de voorbeeldzinnen lijkt zuiver voorzetsel te zijn, waarbij het bijbehorend zelfstandig naamwoord is weggevallen:
Ik zit helemaal onder! (= Ik zit helemaal onder de rommel!)
Het lek is boven. ( = Het lek is boven water.)

6. En dan nóg hou je lastig te categoriseren spul over. "Noem het maar voorzetselbijwoord, dan ben je ervan af", lijkt de redenering te zijn ...




Syzygy said:


> Ik vind dit soort uitdrukkingen vaak moeilijk om in de woordenboeken op te zoeken. Ik weet niet of ik er nieuwe threads voor moet maken of dat jullie hier nog een paar van deze zinnen kunnen verklaren (of vertalen) voor leerders die het gebruik ervan niet goed begrijpen.


 
Het is inderdaad jammer dat dit soort uitdrukkingen lastig in woordenboeken te vinden is. Het zou wel leuk zijn als Van Dale met een uitgave komt die alleen maar gewijd is aan voorzetsels, voorzetselbijwoorden en bijwoorden die op voorzetsels lijken. Ik zou het meteen zelf aanschaffen! Misschien kan deze thread van ThomasK voorlopig gebruikt worden als vergaarbak?




Syzygy said:


> Die die ikzelf niet kende, zijn...




Brownpaperbag heeft bijna al je vragen beantwoord, waarvoor dank! Enkele losse draadjes nog:
— _Het lek is boven_ betekent inderdaad _het lek is boven water_. _Het lek boven (water) hebben_ komt neer op _het ergste achter de rug hebben_ of _de moeilijkheden te boven zijn gekomen_. Als een lek geslagen boot met z'n lek voldoende boven het water zit, kan het namelijk niet meer nog verder zinken. Overigens heb ik de indruk dat velen deze uitdrukking een toch net iets andere betekenis geven, namelijk deze: de oorzaak van het probleem hebben gevonden.
— _Het is X voor en X na_. Ik heb het altijd begrepen als: het steeds over X hebben, vaak in positieve zin. Of om een andere uitdrukking te gebruiken: de mond van X vol hebben. Na wat googelen zie ik dat er toch wel wat meer interpretaties mogelijk zijn:
1. _Het is BMW voor en BMW na_. Gegeven de context (zie: http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/tag/mini) komt het neer op _alles draait om BMW_ of _BMW is allesoverheersend_.
2. _Het is mama voor en mama na_. Uit de context (zie: http://www.ikkeben.nl/forum/topic.asp?topic_id=12243) maak ik op dat het gaat om een kind dat alleen maar gericht is op zijn moeder.

Gelukkig kan ik ook met citaten komen waarin de uitdrukking wordt gebruikt zoals ik 'm zou gebruiken:
3. _De naam van de club gonst over het gehele eiland en iedereen vraagt of je er wel eens binnen bent geweest. Het is Patchi’s voor en vooral ook Patchi’s na. Als maar genoeg mensen tegen je zeggen dat het leuk, interessant, mooi, vreemd en gek is..._. Zie: http://gertjanvanscherrenburg.waarbenjij.nu/reisverslag/2253369/zwarte-piet-en-hoeren.
4. _Onze fractievoorzitter Patrick Zoomermeijer zei het al: het woord ‘solidariteit’ komt in deze begroting niet voor. Het is bezuinigen voor en bezuinigen na, vooral op de uitkeringen en op de voorzieningen die lagere inkomens ten goede komen._Zie: http://zaanstreek.sp.nl/bericht/100129/121115-na_de_begrotingsbesprekingen_de_kater.html.



*Verschil is er toch wel: de variant zonder voltooid deelwoord benadrukt meer het statische aspect.


----------



## ThomasK

fas_et_nefas said:


> Heel interessante lijst, bedankt ervoor. Als niet native speaker heb ik ook altijd moeite met het los gebruik van preposities. Ik heb trouwens ook de indruk dat constructies met voorzetselbijwoorden in het Nederlands vrijer kunnen worden gebruikt dan in het Duits (en misschien ook het Engels, maar daar ben ik niet zeker van).



Zeker, maar soms wel deel van een scheidbaar werkwoord - dat je dan wel moet kennen. Nu, ik denk dat het in de didactiek nuttig zou kunnen zijn de basisbetekenis(sen) ervan aan te geven. 



fas_et_nefas said:


> Er zijn sommige samenstellingen die ik evenmin heel goed begrijp:
> 
> 1) "Ben je alweer _bij_? — Nee, ik ben nog steeds _achter_" - Ik heb moeite met "alweer bij" in combinatie met "achter". De erste zin zou ik eigenlijk met "Ben je alweer erbij bij dit of dat" vertalen, maar dit lijkt me niet heel goed samen te gaan met de ruimtelijke betekenis van achter. Dus, betekent deze constructie "Heb je de achterstand (welke dan ook) al ingelopen?" Nee, ik zit nog steeds (behoorlijk) achter".
> 
> 2) "De drenkeling is alweer _bij_" - Deze constructie begrijp ik helemaal niet. Ik denk het is een metaforische uitdrukking (of niet?), maar wat zou hij dan betekenen. Misschien: Hij is toch niet zo slecht af of zoiets met de betekenis dat de drenkeling eigenlijk niet is verdronken en het daarom toch ergens meevalt?
> 
> 3) "Heeft ze de loterij gewonnen? Dan is ze _binnen_" - Dan hoeft ze niet meer te werken en is de bekommernissen van het leven kwijt? Binnen het "goede een zorgloze leven" dus?
> 
> 4) "Je hebt me overtuigd, ik ben om" - Ik ben nu ervoor omdat jij me overtuigd heeft, kloppt dat? Maar waarom dan om? Omdat men van mening gewisselt heeft? Om dus in de betekenis van "om-draaien", op de andere kant zetten of zoiets?
> 
> 5) "Alle glazen lagen _om_" - Alle glazen lagen omdat ze waren omgeduwd?
> 
> Dat was nu ook een ietwat langere lijst. Mijn excuses, maar mijn besef van los preposities in het Nederlands is nogal beperkt



Ik begrijp je wel, maar misschien even proberen: 
- _*achter *(1) _: niet geüpdatet ; vandaar bijsturen, bijscholen, ... --- up-to-date brengen ; *achter *(2) soms zit er een bedoeling achter iets (hidden agenda) ; een Hintergedanke in het Duits? Vandaar... _(Sorry, moest afbreken, maar B neemt hieronder over)_


----------



## bibibiben

fas_et_nefas said:


> Er zijn sommige samenstellingen die ik evenmin heel goed begrijp:
> 
> 1) "Ben je alweer bij? — Nee, ik ben nog steeds achter" - Ik heb moeite met "alweer bij" in combinatie met "achter".


_Bij_ betekent hier _bij met het werk_. _Achter_ betekent _achter met het werk_. Dus ja, _bij zijn_ betekent dat je je achterstand hebt ingelopen. In dit geval vroeg spreker A hoopvol of spreker B de achterstand was ingelopen, maar B moest ontkennend beantwoorden.



fas_et_nefas said:


> 2) "De drenkeling is alweer bij" - Deze constructie begrijp ik helemaal niet.


Het betekent dat de drenkeling weer is bijgekomen, oftewel bij bewustzijn is.



fas_et_nefas said:


> 3) "Heeft ze de loterij gewonnen? Dan is ze binnen" - Dan hoeft ze niet meer te werken en is de bekommernissen van het leven kwijt? Binnen het "goede een zorgloze leven" dus?


.
In elk geval hoeft ze zich over haar financiën niet meer druk te maken. Dat punt is op orde. Soms begint dan het goede en zorgeloze leven, maar anderen slagen er evengoed nog in om van hun leven een puinhoop te maken.



fas_et_nefas said:


> 4) "Je hebt me overtuigd, ik ben om" - Ik ben nu ervoor omdat jij me overtuigd heeft, kloppt dat? Maar waarom dan om? Omdat men van mening gewisselt heeft? Om dus in de betekenis van "om-draaien", op de andere kant zetten of zoiets?


_Om_ betekent inderdaad zoiets als _van mening zijn veranderd_. Zelf denk ik altijd aan iemand die eerst de ene kant op dacht, maar nu de andere kant op dacht. Die beweging van de ene kant naar de andere kant zie ik vervolgens als _omslaan_. En van _omslaan_ naar _om_ is nog maar een kleine stap. Of deze gedachte etymologisch verantwoord is, durf ik niet te zeggen.



fas_et_nefas said:


> 5) "Alle glazen lagen om" - Alle glazen lagen omdat ze waren omgeduwd?


Alle glazen lagen omver, oftewel op hun kant. Ze kunnen om(ver)geduwd zijn, om(ver)geblazen zijn, omgevallen door een schok etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik geef aan studenten graag de letterlijke betekenis van die vz., met aanzetten tot figuurlijke interpretaties. Dat lijkt mij nuttig, ook om nieuwe uitdrukkingen/... af te leiden... 

Bv. _*af *_--> naar beneden --> tot op de grond >>>, tot het einde, _maar ook _negatief, pejoratief, zoals in _afwijzing _(verwerping, _to reject_) bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## bibibiben

Nog meer 'los' spul:

Kijk, de wasmachine past wél in die hoek. —Ja, maar het is maar net _aan_. [wordt gezegd als iets bijna niet goed gaat]
Balkenende is al jaren premier _af_.
Wat klaag je nou? Jij bent juist goed _af_.
Op uw plaatsen. Klaar? _Af_!
Opa is niet meer zo _bij_. [bij = bij de pinken, op de hoogte van alles]
Mijn gezondheid staat _bovenaan_.
Die nieuwe broek is nu al bij de knieën _door_. [door = versleten, dun geworden, met gaten]
Heeft hij zijn medicijn al _in_? [in = ingenomen]
Hoef jij niks te dragen? —Nee, want m'n vriend heeft alles al _mee_. [mee = meegenomen]
Hij heeft niet bepaald zijn uiterlijk _mee_.
Onze tv kan nog jaren _mee_. [mee = meegaan]
Zo moet je niet rijden, want dat is twintig minuten _om_. [om = omrijden]
De dag is zo _om_. [om = voorbij, verstreken]
Kunnen we de ijsbaan _op_? [op = opgaan]  Ik heb mijn schaatsen al _onder_.
Onze club staat _onderaan/bovenaan_.
Ik wil iets zeggen. —Nou, spreek _op_.
Moet iedereen zijn snoep inleveren? —Ja, geef _op_. [niet te verwarren met _opgeven_: niet meer meedoen]
Ik moet me voorbereiden op mijn examen. —Wanneer moet je _op_?
Klaar, _over_! [over = oversteken]
Hoe is het met je wond op je knie? —Het is alweer _over_. [over = genezen]
Je zou toch morgen verhuizen? —Nee, we zijn al _over_.
Ik woon in het huis _tegenover_.
De taxi staat _voor_. [voor = aan de voorkant, voor het huis]
Pech voor jou, ik ben je _voor_. [iemand voor zijn = eerder zijn dan iemand]
Hij heeft een streepje _voor_ (op de anderen).
Wanneer verschijnt je nieuwe boek? —Het is al _uit_. [uit = uitgebracht]
Is het nu _uit_?! [uit = afgelopen]
Morgenavond moet je niet langskomen, want dan zijn we _uit_. [uit = van huis, niet aanwezig, 'de hort op']
De school is op woensdag altijd vroeger _uit_.
Hij is niet echt beroemd. Hij is alleen maar de zoon _van_. [zoon van = zoon van een beroemdheid.]


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor het corrigeren van mijn fouten en misvattingen, Thomas K en bibibiben.

En nog een korte verklaring voor mijn gehele wanbegrip van "De drenkeling is alweer bij". Ik vond "(weer) bij bewustzijn komen" altijd een ietwat rare constructie en ik kan niet goed begrijpen waarom men niet "(weer) tot bewustzijn komen" zegt. Maar goed, niet alles in een taal is per se logisch.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Evenzeer bedankt voor de nieuwe lijst en de gegeven verklaringen, bibibiben. 

Desondanks is er eentje die ik niet heel goed begrijp:

1) "Hij heeft niet bepaald zijn uiterlijk _mee_" - Hier raak ik volledig in de war. Zou dat zeggen dat hij vandaag niet goed angekleed is of zelfs dat hij lelijk is? Of moet ik deze zin niet zo letterlijk nemen?


----------



## ThomasK

Jullie gebruiken die voorzetselbijwoorden/... toch veel losser dan wij...Of jullie gebruiken er meer. 

_(de ijsbaan) op _is voor mij een achterzetsel, dat het voorzetsel dynamisch maakt: _onto the ice track_.

De 'op' in _Spreek op_, of _Geef op_, vind ik intrigerend. Ze lijkenl op scheidbare werkwoorden, maar toch blijkt die verklaring niet te werken...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> (de ijsbaan) op is voor mij een achterzetsel, dat het voorzetsel dynamisch maakt: onto the ice track.



Het is inderdaad een achterzetsel. De volledige zin luidt _We kunnen de ijsbaan op gaan_ en niet _We kunnen de ijsbaan opgaan_.* Echter, achterzetsels kunnen ook tot de voorzetselbijwoorden worden gerekend, al schijnt menig taalkundige daar onwillig tegenover te staan. Zie ook http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voorzetselbijwoord.

*Helaas had ik in mijn vorige post _opgaan_ geschreven. Mea culpa.


----------



## bibibiben

fas_et_nefas said:


> Ik vond "(weer) bij bewustzijn komen" altijd een ietwat rare constructie en ik kan niet goed begrijpen waarom men niet "(weer) tot bewustzijn komen" zegt. Maar goed, niet alles in een taal is per se logisch.


Mijn Van Dale, een oudje, zegt inderdaad het volgende:
1. _tot_ bewustzijn komen
2. _bij_ bewustzijn zijn
3. _bij_ of _tot_ bewustzijn brengen

Het opmerkelijke is dat zoektermen als "kwam bij bewustzijn" en "bij bewustzijn gekomen" op Google meer treffers opleveren dan "kwam tot bewustzijn" en "tot bewustzijn gekomen". Kennelijk is er een verschuiving gaande. _Tot_ lijkt op z'n retour.

Wat verdringing van _tot_ in de hand werkt, is misschien wel dat er naast _tot bewustzijn komen_ ook nog het werkwoord _*bij*komen_ bestaat, dat ook de betekenis van _ontwaken uit een toestand van bewusteloosheid_ heeft. Interessant is nu dat in de gevallen waar juist niet de betekenis _ontwaken uit een toestand van bewusteloosheid_ wordt bedoeld, maar eerder een betekenis als _ontwikkelen van een (bepaald) besef_, de variant met _tot_ nog ferm standhoudt. 

Vergelijk:
1. De in het leven reeds _tot bewustzijn gekomen_ mens, gaat aan al deze verschijningen rustig voorbij. [http://henkenmialeene.org/conferenties/1996-1_-_esoterische_filoso/wat_wacht_ons_na_de_dood.html]
2. De afgelopen twee jaar ben ik weer _tot bewustzijn gekomen_. Ik zie nu wat er in die vijf jaar allemaal niet goed ging, terwijl ik daar destijds heel anders over dacht. [http://www.silvoldeonline.nl/eric-schuurman-ik-wist-dat-het-met-een-knal-ging-eindigen/]
3. Historisch gezien is het pausambt in de geloofsgemeenschap eerst geleidelijk aan in al zijn aspecten _tot bewustzijn gekomen_, zoals uit het vervolg zal blijken. [http://www.rkk.nl/abc/detail_objectID563820.html]
4. In het leven daar voor mij, een leven van macht, opwaarts gaan en dalen, was mijn ziel _tot bewustzijn gekomen_. [http://www.jozefrulof-tussenlevenendood.nl/Mijn_vorige_leven_Lyra_en_Lecca_NL.html]
5. Onze hersens zijn na onze geboorte _tot bewustzijn gekomen_ – kennelijk dient daartoe het leven. [http://eindtijd.nu/index.php/mensheid-in-de-eindtijd]

En:
6. Marussia-testcoureur Maria de Villota is in Addenbrooke’s Hospital weer _bij bewustzijn gekomen_ na haar zware crash van vanochtend. [http://www.autosportzone.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7299&Itemid=30]
7. Na een nacht in levensgevaar verkeerd te hebben, is het slachtoffer _bij bewustzijn gekomen_. [http://www.onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/verkeerd-verkeert-in-goede-staat]
8. Het slachtoffer kon na behandeling van de schotwond naar huis, de 41-jarige overvaller uit Kootwijkerbroek is in het ziekenhuis weer _bij bewustzijn gekomen_ en kon vervolgens de cel in. [http://www.gooieneemlander.nl/regio...ergeschoten-goudhandelaar-mept-overvaller-KO]

Overigens zijn er op internet ook voorbeelden te vinden waarbij _tot bewustzijn komen_ inderdaad gewoon _bijkomen_ betekent:
9. Lambik wil meteen helpen, maar wordt door de weer _tot bewustzijn gekomen_ Makoko neergeslagen. [http://suskeenwiske.ophetwww.net/albums/4kl/082.php]
10. 'Zij heeft nog twaalf dagen verbleven in het Sint-Lucasziekenhuis', zegt een van haar twee zoons, die in Mariakerke woont. 'Maar ze is in die periode nooit meer echt ten volle _tot bewustzijn gekomen_ en heeft dus ook niets kunnen zeggen. [http://www.standaard.be/artikel/detail.aspx?artikelid=IT1M7545]

Deze voorbeelden zijn op internet echter betrekkelijk schaars. Ik had ook de indruk dat ze vooral te vinden waren in al wat oudere teksten. En het lijkt erop, maar ik kan ernaast zitten, dat het merendeel van deze zinnen van Vlaamse bodem komt.

Ik denk dat je voorlopig nog steeds _tot bewustzijn komen_ kunt gebruiken in de betekenis van _bijkomen_, omdat de hierboven geschetste betekenisdifferentiatie vrij pril lijkt te zijn. Je zit dus nog zeker niet vastgebakken aan _bij bewustzijn komen_. Maar wellicht over vijftig jaar wel. Wie weet ...


----------



## bibibiben

fas_et_nefas said:


> Desondanks is er eentje die ik niet heel goed begrijp:
> 
> 1) "Hij heeft niet bepaald zijn uiterlijk _mee_" - Hier raak ik volledig in de war. Zou dat zeggen dat hij vandaag niet goed angekleed is of zelfs dat hij lelijk is? Of moet ik deze zin niet zo letterlijk nemen?



Inderdaad, knap is de betreffende persoon niet. En wellicht zelfs ronduit lelijk, mocht het zo zijn dat de spreker zich vooral eufemistisch heeft willen uitdrukken.

Het tegenovergestelde laat zich raden, dat is _hij heeft niet bepaald zijn uiterlijk tegen_.

Het paar _tegen – mee_ komt vaker voor: tegenvallen – meevallen, tegenzitten – meezitten, tegenwind – meewind, tegenwerken – meewerken etc.


----------



## bibibiben

Los spul 3:

Rustig _aan_!
Wij wonen met z'n zessen op vierhoog _achter_. [achter = achter in een gebouw]
Handen _af_ van onze hulpverleners. [= blijf met je handen af van onze hulpverleners]
Hij blijft maar praten over zijn puntenslijperverzameling. Het is op het obsessieve _af_. [= het is bijna obsessief]
Wat een donkere kleur. Het is bij zwart _af_. [= het is vrijwel zwart]
_Af_, Hector! [bevel tegen hond]
Ik krijg het snoer niet _door_. [door = doorgesneden]
Pap, mogen we nog een keer op het springkussen? —Nee kind, we moeten _door_. [= we moeten verder]
Ik ken mijn les _door en door_. [door en door = heel goed, grondig]
Als u te voet naar de kermis wilt, kunt u beter het weiland _door_, de brug _over_, het kanaal _langs_ en aan het eind linksaf. 
Dag _in_, dag _uit_ is hij aan het klagen.
Het is met jou altijd winkel _in_, winkel _uit_, maar aan het eind van de dag heb je nog niets gevonden.
Met oorbellen _in_, oogschaduw en lippenstift _op_, een halssnoer _om_ en avondhandschoenen _aan_ ging hij er als een vrouw uitzien.
Eén patat _met_, alstublieft. [= één patat met mayonaise, alstublieft]
Nodig je echt dertig mensen uit? — Ja, zo _om en nabij_. [om en nabij = ongeveer]
Hoe zet je deze plank vast? Moet in elk gat een schroef? — Nee, _om en om_. [dus in het ene gat wel een schroef, in het andere gat niet]
Op Judith _na_ is iedereen er.  [= uitgezonderd Judith is iedereen er]
U wilt naar de bibliotheek? Dat is die kant _op_.
Alles moet _op_. [= alles moet weg]
_Op_ is _op_. [= als het op is, komt er niets voor in de plaats]
Gelukkig, het onweer is alweer _over_. [over = overgedreven]
Hou eens op met die verwijten _over en weer_. [= verwijten van de een aan de ander]
We kregen al in de tweede minuut een strafschop _tegen_.
Val de baas niet steeds lastig met wissewasjes, want dan krijg je hem _tegen_.
Mijn buurvrouw is gierig _tot en met_. [= uiterst gierig]
Dokter, moet ik mijn onderbroek aanhouden? —Nee, alles moet _uit_.
Ik loop met je mee, want ik moet ook die kant _uit_.
Hij is op haar positie _uit_, maar hij heeft er de kwaliteiten niet voor.
Mevrouw, mag zij _voor_? [= mag zij voor u gaan?]
Dankzij die subsidie kunnen we weer _voort_.


----------



## Syzygy

Nog eens bedankt voor al die nuttige voorbeelden voor het gebruik van voorzetsels!

Ik heb nog twee zinnen gevonden waar ik me niet zeker van ben of ze bij deze discussie horen. Zijn de voorzetsels hier ook onderdeel van een weggelaten werkwoord?

Dat is buiten mij _om_ gedaan_._
We zijn weer terug bij _af_.


----------



## ThomasK

Syzygy said:


> Dat is buiten mij _om_ gedaan_._
> We zijn weer terug bij _af_.



Het eerste is zeker geen vzbw:"buiten mij om" is gewoon een versterking van "buiten mij" zou ik zeggen, de "om" is zeker geen vz bw, maar iets als "om mij heen", enz:

"Af" is wel een soortr vzbw, maar 2ik ben af2 klinkt mij niet onmogelijk, maar toch ongebruikelijk. Hier is het trouwens als een soort nomen/ substantief gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Ik heb nog twee zinnen gevonden waar ik me niet zeker van ben of ze bij deze discussie horen. Zijn de voorzetsels hier ook onderdeel van een weggelaten werkwoord?
> 
> Dat is buiten mij _om_ gedaan_._
> We zijn weer terug bij _af_.


 
_Buiten ... om_ wordt als een voorzetselcombinatie beschouwd, waarbij het laatste voorzetsel, _om,_ een achtergeplaatst voorzetsel of simpelweg achterzetsel wordt genoemd. 

Een achterzetsel is niet hetzelfde als een scheidbaar element van een werkwoord. Er is dus in dit geval geen sprake van een weggelaten werkwoord.

Toch is er wel een overeenkomst tussen _om_ als achterzetsel en _om_ als scheidbaar element van een werkwoord: beide kunnen ook als voorzetselbijwoord worden gezien. Niet elke taalkundige wil daaraan, maar ik vind er wel wat voor te zeggen. Neem deze twee zinnen:

1. Het is buiten mij om gedaan.
2. Het is buiten mij omgegaan.

Het lijkt mij zinloos om kunstmatig onderscheid te maken tussen de eerste _om_ en de tweede _om_. Hup, beide zijn voorzetselbijwoord, klaar.

Een nog sprekender voorbeeld:

1. De kapitein wilde het jacht de haven binnen varen. 
2. De kapitein wilde het jacht de haven binnenvaren.

De ANS wijst geen van beide schrijfwijzen af en ziet ook geen betekenisverschil. Ik zou dan zeggen: beide zijn voorzetselbijwoord, dus niet alleen _binnen_ in zin 2.

In de zin _We zijn terug bij af_ is _af_ als zelfstandig naamwoord gebruikt. Je kan het bijvoorbeeld vervangen door _terug bij nul_ of _terug bij het begin_.

Wat weer wél als voorzetselbijwoord mag worden gezien:

Het is bij zwart _af_.

_Bij ... af _ is ook weer zo'n voorzetselcombinatie, waarbij het laatste element  achterzetsel mag heten. Of, volgens sommigen, voorzetselbijwoord. Maar ook nu geldt dat er in deze zin geen sprake kan zijn van een weggelaten werkwoord. Voorzetselcombinaties kunnen immers geen scheidbare elementen van werkwoorden bevatten. De twee voorzetsels vormen alleen met elkaar een eenheid, niet met iets anders.

Het Nederlands wemelt van de voorzetselcombinaties. De ANS heeft een (bijna?) uitputtende lijst opgenomen. Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/09/03/04/body.html.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog even deze toevoeging: ik vond de term - en een hele lijst - 'omsluitende voorzetsels' op deze site, maar misschien is ANS wel completer.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Toch is er wel een overeenkomst tussen _om_ als achterzetsel en _om_ als scheidbaar element van een werkwoord: beide kunnen ook als voorzetselbijwoord worden gezien. Niet elke taalkundige wil daaraan, maar ik vind er wel wat voor te zeggen. Neem deze twee zinnen:
> 
> 1. Het is buiten mij om gedaan.
> 2. Het is buiten mij omgegaan.
> 
> Het lijkt mij zinloos om kunstmatig onderscheid te maken tussen de eerste _om_ en de tweede _om_. Hup, beide zijn voorzetselbijwoord, klaar.
> 
> Een nog sprekender voorbeeld:
> 
> 1. De kapitein wilde het jacht de haven binnen varen.
> 2. De kapitein wilde het jacht de haven binnenvaren.


Alle appreciatie, maar ga je hier niet wat snel? Als je een vzvw deel maakt van een verbum kun je het toch geen apart zinsdeel noemen? Ik begrijp je wel wat, er is een verband, maar toch... 

De 'buiten mij omgegaan' lijkt mij fout. Het is toch geen vorm van het werkwoord 'omgaan'?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Alle appreciatie, maar ga je hier niet wat snel? Als je een vzvw deel maakt van een verbum kun je het toch geen apart zinsdeel noemen? Ik begrijp je wel wat, er is een verband, maar toch...



Ik begrijp deze opmerking niet. Het scheidbare element van een werkwoord wordt algemeen aangeduid met de term voorzetselbijwoord. Dat is geen verzinsel van mij. Ook achterzetsels kunnen worden opgevat als voorzetselbijwoord, hoewel niet iedereen dat van harte doet. Ik spreek slechts mijn steun ervoor uit. Ik zeg dus niet iets heel revolutionairs. Verre van dat zelfs.



ThomasK said:


> De 'buiten mij omgegaan' lijkt mij fout. Het is toch geen vorm van het werkwoord 'omgaan'?



Wel volgens mijn Van Dale. 

Het woord _omgaan_ in de betekenis van _rondgaan_ is al heel oud. Veel ouder dan de voorzetselcombinatie _buiten ... om_. Voorzetselcombinaties zijn een relatief recent verschijnsel in het Nederlands. Citaat uit het hoofdstuk _Cultivering van de schrijftaal in de achttiende en negentiende eeuw_ uit _De geschiedens van het Nederlands in een notendop_ van Nicoline van der Sijs, pagina 113: "Men ging allerlei combinaties van twee voorzetsels gebruiken, waarbij er één vóór en één achter het zelfstandige naamwoord werd gezet. Incidenteel kwam dit al voor, maar nu ontstonden veel nieuwe combinaties, die bovendien zeer frequent gebruikt werden. Nieuwe voorzetselcombinaties waren bijvoorbeeld _aan ... toe, achter ... om, bij ... af, boven ... uit, buiten ... om, door ... heen, naar ... toe, onder ... door, over ... heen, tegen ... aan, tegen ... in, tegen ... op, tussen ... door, voor ... uit._"

Ik kan me nu de volgende ontwikkeling wel voorstellen: 

In eerste instantie ging het voorzetselconstituent _buiten mij_ niet alleen samen met het aloude _omgaan_, maar ook met andere werkwoorden, bijvoorbeeld een werkwoord als _gebeuren_. In _Tijdschrift voor Nederlandsch Indië_, eerste jaargang, tweede deel, 1838 (te vinden op Google Books) is te lezen: 

"Er zijn vele dingen *buiten mij gebeurd*, van welke ik naauwelijks kennis droeg."

En in _Verhandeling over het dierlijk magnetismus_ uit 1819 (ook op Google Books) staat:

"In de eerste plaats, wordt daartoe vereischt, te onderzoeken of dat, wat gebeurd, of waargenomen is, ook in der daad *buiten ons gebeurd is* of bestaan heeft;"

Het kan merkwaardig lijken dat _om_ uit _omgaan_ zich is gaan onttrekken aan het gezag van _omgaan_ en zomaar ging deel uitmaken van een voorzetselconstituent, maar toch is wel te begrijpen hoe dat heeft kunnen gebeuren. In veel zinnen staat het scheidbare element _om_ namelijk erg ver verwijderd van _gaan_, terwijl het dicht bij _buiten_ blijft staan:

Er _gaan_ zo veel dingen zonder mijn toestemming _buiten mij om_ dat het tijd wordt dat ik ingrijp.
Ook deze maand _gingen_ er naar mijn gevoel te veel zaken _buiten mij om._

Meer voorbeelden zal ik niet hoeven te geven, want het is welbekend dat in het Nederlands scheidbare elementen door heel de zin kunnen zwerven. Het is dus eigenlijk niet al te verbazingwekkend dat _om_ zich ging ontwikkelen tot een combinatie met _buiten_ en daardoor ook kon opduiken naast andere werkwoorden. Zelfs naast werkwoorden die met geen mogelijkheid _om_ als scheidbaar element kunnen opnemen. Onder meer dus _gebeuren_. 

En zo werd deze variant steeds ongebruikelijker:

Dat is _buiten mij_ gebeurd.

Terwijl deze aan z'n opmars begon:

Dat is _buiten mij om_ gebeurd.

En ziedaar: voorzetselcombinatie _buiten ... om_ is geboren. Op dezelfde wijze zijn ongetwijfeld tal van andere nieuwerwetse voorzetselcombinaties geboren.

Maar ja, het vervelende is nu wel dat we in sommige gevallen _om_ (of _aan_, _door_, _in_, _uit_ ...) als scheidbaar element van een werkwoord moeten beschouwen en in andere gevallen als deel van een voorzetselcombinatie. Makkelijker is het er dus niet op geworden sinds de intrede van die voorzetselcombinaties.


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn excuses voor mijn fout dan. Ik heb lang geleden Nederlandse ontleding geleerd, maar vzbw kenden we toen niet... Dank.

Ik vermoed dat in dit geval de dubbelzinnigheid van 'buiten' op die manier wordt om-zeild, of verminderd: 'om' als langs mij passerend ook ?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vermoed dat in dit geval de dubbelzinnigheid van 'buiten' op die manier wordt om-zeild, of verminderd: 'om' als langs mij passerend ook ?


Het Woordenboek der Nederlandsche Taal, dat anders dan Van Dale met heel z'n hebben en houden online staat, laat zien dat _om_ in _buiten iemand omgaan_ inderdaad teruggaat op een _om_ dat als betekenis _rondgaande beweging in het algemeen_ heeft. Vink wel het vakje aan waarmee je alle subbetekenissen kunt uitklappen, anders verschijnt betekenis A.II.2.b.α.1° niet.

Onduidelijk is mij nog wel hoe met bovenstaande verklaring de dubbelzinnigheid van _buiten_ verminderd kan worden, maar dat is maar een kleinigheid.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Onduidelijk is mij nog wel hoe met bovenstaande verklaring de dubbelzinnigheid van _buiten_ verminderd kan worden, maar dat is maar een kleinigheid.


Ik dacht hieraan: in principe is 'buiten' het tegengestelde van 'binnen' - en dus, dacht ik, toont de 'om' aan dat het om een andere betekenis gaat, of het maakt het toch duidelijker...

Er is ook nog iets met de klemtoon: het lijjkt mij dat het vaak sterke nadruk krijgt, net zoals het prefix van een scheidbaar verbum...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Er is ook nog iets met de klemtoon: het lijjkt mij dat het vaak sterke nadruk krijgt, net zoals het prefix van een scheidbaar verbum...



Het zou wel interessant zijn om na te gaan hoeveel van de voorzetselcombinaties die in de 18e en 19e eeuw zijn opgekomen, zijn gevormd uit een voorzetsel dat een innige band is aangegaan met een scheidbaar element (voorzetselbijwoord) dat zich heeft losgeweekt van het werkwoord waar het bij hoort. Wellicht is dat al gebeurd, maar ik heb er nog niets over gevonden. Helaas ...


----------



## ThomasK

Zou je dat niet als een soort ellips kunnen beschrijven? Het prefix, het latere vzbw, heeft een zo sterke betekenis dat het werkwoord kan worden weggelaten. Dat was eigenlijk de observatie resp. hypothese waarvan ik vertrok. Of nee, jij bekijkt het net omgekeerd: dat ze later zijn samengegroeid. 

Nog een observatie in dit verband: *de* _aanvoer, *het* vervoer, *de* uitvoe_r. De oudste (echte) afleidingen zijn _het_-woorden, de nieuwere zijn _de_-woorden. Ik dacht ook al dat zulks met de leeftijd te maken kon hebben, maar je lijkt dat inderdaad te bevestigen: dat die samenstellingen met prefixen uit de 18°-19° eeuw dateren… 

En nog iets, passend in dit winterweer:  _We glijden de helling af. / We glijden van de helling. _Wat een verschil in betekenis, terwijl het ene alleen een dynamischer versie van het andere lijkt - met een sterk onderliggend verband (voorzetsel/ achterzetsel)?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Zou je dat niet als een soort ellips kunnen beschrijven? Het prefix, het latere vzbw, heeft een zo sterke betekenis dat het werkwoord kan worden weggelaten. Dat was eigenlijk de observatie resp. hypothese waarvan ik vertrok. Of nee, jij bekijkt het net omgekeerd: dat ze later zijn samengegroeid.



Ik denk niet dat in het geval van een voorzetselcombinatie als _buiten … om_ het werkwoord behorende bij _om_ simpelweg werd weggelaten. Het werkwoord werd vervangen door andere werkwoorden, dat wel.

In gevallen waarbij geen sprake is van voorzetselcombinaties, zie je wél weglating van het werkwoord, dus zonder dat het vervangen wordt door een ander werkwoord:

De zon is onder.

Ik neem aan dat je in een grijs verleden alleen dit kon zeggen:

De zon is ondergegaan.

Er is trouwens wel een betekenisdifferentiatie opgetreden. _De zon is onder_ beschrijft een toestand, terwijl _de zon is ondergegaan_ eerder de voltooiing van een actie beschrijft en daardoor net iets minder statisch klinkt.



ThomasK said:


> Nog een observatie in dit verband: de aanvoer, het vervoer, de uitvoer. De oudste (echte) afleidingen zijn het-woorden, de nieuwere zijn de-woorden. Ik dacht ook al dat zulks met de leeftijd te maken kon hebben, maar je lijkt dat inderdaad te bevestigen: dat die samenstellingen met prefixen uit de 18°-19° eeuw dateren…



Ik geloof dat ik je hier niet goed kan volgen. In elk geval zal ik niet bevestigen dat werkwoordsstammen met scheidbaar prefix uit de 18e en 19e eeuw dateren. Een woord als _uitvoer_, bijvoorbeeld, schijnt al in 1586 voor het eerst te zijn gebruikt.

Over de door jou aangekaarte kwestie heb ik wel iets wetenswaardigs kunnen opdiepen. De citaten komen uit _Nederlandsche Spraakleer _te vinden op Google Books. Uit 1923, dus de spelling is weinig modern:

_"II Geslacht der stamwoorden, die van eene partikel of een voorvoegsel voorzien zijn.
1. Een stam, voorzien van een partikel, behoudt zijn geslacht, wanneer hij een werkwoord nevens zich heeft, dat afscheidbaar met die partikel is samengesteld. Zoo zijn mannelijk: aandrang, aankoop, aanslag [...] Vrouwelijk: aanvrage, afbraak, afreis, afspraak [...]
Hier behouden de stammen hun geslacht, omdat men zich den stam, wanneer de partikel geen onafscheidbaar gedeelte des woords uitmaakt, zelfstandig denkt."_

Dus: omdat woorden als _drang_ en _reis_ de-woorden zijn, zijn woorden als _aandrang_ en _afreis_ dat ook. Het scheidbare element dat eraan voorafgaat, heeft dus geen invloed op het geslacht.

Echter:

_"2. Een stam, voorzien van eene partikel, is onzijdig, wanneer hij een werkwoord nevens zich heeft, dat onafscheidbaar met die partikel is samengesteld. Zoo zijn onzijdig: onderhoud, onderricht, onderscheid [...]"_

Afleidingen van werkwoorden die een onscheidbaar element naast zich hebben, zijn dus altijd het-woorden. Voorbeeld: _onder_ in _onderhouden_ is een onscheidbaar element, dus is het _het onderhoud_ en niet _de onderhoud_.

Tot slot:

_"4. De stammen, voorzien van de toonlooze voorvoegsels be, ge, ver en het zwak geaccentueerde ont, zijn onzijdig, met uitzondering van verkoop en ontvang, die mannelijk zijn."_

En daarom is het bijvoorbeeld _het vervoer_ en niet _de vervoer_.



ThomasK said:


> En nog iets, passend in dit winterweer: We glijden de helling af. / We glijden van de helling. Wat een verschil in betekenis, terwijl het ene alleen een dynamischer versie van het andere lijkt - met een sterk onderliggend verband (voorzetsel/ achterzetsel)?



In _de helling af glijden_ is *af* een achterzetsel of achtergeplaatst voorzetsel, zoals de ANS het noemt. In _van de helling glijden_ is *van* ‘voorzetsel in engere zin’. De ANS zegt hierover:

_“De achtergeplaatste voorzetsels geven de richting van de door het werkwoord aangeduide beweging aan […] De corresponderende voorzetsels in engere zin kunnen dezelfde functie vervullen, maar niet altijd met dezelfde werkwoorden en/of naamwoordelijke constituenten […].”_

Anders dan jij zie ik eerlijk gezegd geen noemenswaardig verschil tussen _de helling af glijden_ en _van de helling (af) glijden_. Wel deel ik de observatie van de ANS dat het met *af* corresponderende *van* niet met elk werkwoord of naamwoordelijk constituent gebruikt kan worden. Ik zal bijvoorbeeld altijd _de trap af lopen_ zeggen, nooit _van de trap lopen_. Volgens de ANS is die laatste variant in België weer wél mogelijk.

Deze materie moet knap lastig zijn voor anderstaligen, denk ik zo!


----------



## ThomasK

'Onder/ ondergegaan': akkoord, er is een duidelijk betekenisverschil. Maar ik persoonlijk vind predicatief gebruikt 'onder' na 'is' nog niet evident, courant.  

_(Ik probeer later vandaag nog iets toe te voegen... Even geen tijd meer.)_


----------



## bibibiben

Zou je sowieso duidelijker willen formuleren? Ik begrijp meer dan eens niet waar je op doelt.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, sorry, hé, niet mijn bedoeling. Wat is hieronder niet perfect duidelijk? 



ThomasK said:


> 'Onder/ ondergegaan': akkoord, er is een duidelijk betekenisverschil. Maar ik persoonlijk vind *het *predicatief gebruikt*e* 'onder'-na-*'zijn'' *nog niet evident, courant.



Helpt de verbetering (zie vetdruk)? Voor de rest heb ik geen gelegenheid om syntactisch te redeneren, en daardoor moet ik zoeken naar de betere formulering...


----------



## bibibiben

Dit stukje begreep ik niet: "...nog niet evident, courant." In welk kader moet ik dit plaatsen? Het kader van voorzetselbijwoorden die zonder bijbehorend werkwoord worden gebruikt? Daarvan zijn er in deze draad inmiddels toch aardig wat genoemd? Weglating van het werkwoord met achterlating van het voorzetselbijwoord kan dus best als een aardig courant verschijnsel in het Nederlands worden beschouwd.


----------



## ThomasK

Het ging mij om de combinatie van *'onder' *met 'zijn', mogelijk ook andere verba. 'De zon is onder', oké, kan nog, maar...

 Trouwens, is het toeval dat veel werkwoorden met 'onder' niet scheidbaar zijn? Zoals: _onderzoeken, ondergaan, ondernemen_. Mij lijkt het ook niet zo vaak figuurlijk te kunnen worden gebruikt.


----------



## Mighis

ThomasK said:


> Hoeveel preposities kunnen wij los gebruiken?
> 
> _De tijd is om.
> Mijn werk is af.
> Het liedje is uit.
> Het is voorbij.
> Het geld is op.
> Het is over. (?)_


Los van wat?

De voorzetsels die jij hierboven vermeldt, worden gebruikt in combinatie met de persoonsvorm _is_. 

De voorzetsels die men los van een werkwoord kan gebruiken, zijn de zogenoemde of de zogenaamde voorzetselsuitdrukkingen zoals "als klap *op* de vuurpijl". Het bijzondere aan deze soort van voorzetsels is dat men ze niet kan vervangen door andere voorzetsels of met andere woorden: de constructie ligt vast. 
Zo kan bijvoorbeeld  "in combinatie met" niet "in combinatie van" zijn; terwijl *via *in "hij ging via _Jabal Tariq _naar Marokko" vervangen kan worden door *door* of *langs*.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Het ging mij om de combinatie van 'onder' met 'zijn', mogelijk ook andere verba. 'De zon is onder', oké, kan nog, maar...


Aha, bedoel je dat. Bij ieder voorzetselbijwoord is inderdaad vaak maar een handjevol voorbeelden te bedenken waarbij het werkwoord weglaatbaar is. Maar al die voorzetselbijwoorden bij elkaar genomen leveren toch een aardig aantal op.

Mijn indruk is het dat vooral die werkwoorden weglaatbaar zijn die nog maar weinig relevante informatie toevoegen aan wat het voorzetselbijwoord zelf al uitdrukt. Zo is _sneeuwen_ in _ondersneeuwen_ niet weglaatbaar, maar _gaan_ in _ondergaan_ of in _overgaan_ wel. Hoe 'vlakker' het werkwoord en hoe beeldender het voorzetselbijwoord, hoe groter de kans dat het werkwoord achterwege kan blijven.



Mighis said:


> Los van wat?


Als je ook de rest van de draad had gelezen, zou je op het antwoord zijn gestuit:

_Ik denk dat ThomasK voorzetselbijwoorden bedoelt, uitgezonderd de voorzetselbijwoorden die deel uitmaken van scheidbare werkwoorden (bijvoorbeeld: ik duik onder) en de voorzetselbijwoorden die eerder als achterzetsels zijn aan te duiden (bijvoorbeeld: Waar is Jan? Onder het bed? __—Ja, hij dook er zojuist onder._
　


Mighis said:


> De voorzetsels die men los van een werkwoord kan gebruiken, zijn de zogenoemde of de zogenaamde voorzetselsuitdrukkingen zoals "als klap op de vuurpijl".


Onjuist om deze redenen:
1. Omdat voorzetseluitdrukkingen vaste combinaties zijn met een of meer voorzetsels die samen de functie van voorzetsel hebben, kan _als klap op de vuurpijl_ dus geen voorzetseluitdrukking zijn. 
2. Mogelijk bedoelde je 'voorzetselvoorwerp' en niet 'voorzetseluitdrukking'. Echter, voorzetsels komen niet alleen voor in het voorzetselvoorwerp, maar ook in tal van andere zinsdelen.
3. Mocht je toch echt alleen 'voorzetseluitdrukking' hebben bedoeld, dan wordt het alleen maar rampzaliger. Voorzetsels komen immers vaker buiten dan binnen voorzetseluitdrukkingen voor.


----------



## Mighis

Beste bibibiben,

In mijn laatste post verwees ik naar twee voorbeelden: (a) "als klap *op *de vuurpijl" en (b) "in combinatie *met*". 
Ik doel hier op twee soorten voorzetseluitdrukkingen: 
a) voorzetseluitdrukking : een gezegde geconstrueerd uit één of meerdere voorzetsels.
b) voorzetseluitdrukking : sequentie in de combinatie van de zinsdelen ligt vast & voorzetsel erin kan niet vervangen worden door een ander voorzetsel.

Ik ben niet zeker of wij (a) ook een voorzetseluitdrukking mogen benoemen. 

Maar het artikel (3) heb ik jammer genoeg niet goed verstaan of laat mij toe om te zeggen dat ik de link mis tussen _het gebruik van de voorzetsels_ en _de voorzetsels los van een werkwoord gebruiken_.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, wat je onder a) noemt,  is nooit op te vatten als een voorzetseluitdrukking.

Je laatste zin is gesteld in onbegrijpelijk Nederlands. Wel maak ik eruit op dat je niet goed begrepen hebt wat ik onder punt 3 zei. Ik zei daarin dat als je toch wilde vasthouden aan de onjuiste term 'voorzetseluitdrukking', je nog veel verder van huis bent. Voorzetseluitdrukkingen vormen maar een kleine groep. De meeste voorzetsels worden juist buiten voorzetseluitdrukkingen gebruikt.

Maar nogmaals, de draad ging over voorzetselbijwoorden, niet over voorzetsels.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp wel de verwarring: veel van die vzbw hebben de vorm van een gewoon voorzetsel, enkele uitzonderingen niet te na gesproken... En ik ga ervan uit dat dat verband diachronisch nog sterker was, eventueel via vast vz. naar prefix en dan los prefix, ofte vzbw, maar dat is alleen een vermoeden, waarvoor ik argumenten meen te zien -- maar op zich niet relevant, akkoord.


----------



## Mighis

bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad, wat je onder a) noemt,  is nooit op te vatten als een voorzetseluitdrukking.


Hoe heet dan een niet werkwoordelijk gezegde  dat uit één of meerdere voorzetsels gebouwd wordt? 



> Voorzetseluitdrukkingen vormen maar een kleine groep. De meeste voorzetsels worden juist buiten voorzetseluitdrukkingen gebruikt.


In de loop van mijn vorige reacties doet dat eigenlijk niet ter zake want het gaat mij niet om de voorzetsels als zodanig maar om* de werkwoordloze voorzetsels* ofwel voorzetsels die los van een werkwoord gebruikt kunnen worden.

En wat is er onbegrijpelijk aan mijn laatste zin? (let op: ik ben wel *het* vergeten):
Het artikel 3 (artikel is synoniem van punt) heb ik niet goed verstaan (heb ik niet goed begrepen) of *het* (artikel 3) laat mij toe om te zeggen..


----------



## ThomasK

Voorzetseluitdrukking is door de band iets als 'in verband met', 'met betrekking to', enz. 

Mijn titel was ongelukkig, maar ik liet mij leiden door de indruk dat het vooral preposities waren, terwijl een woord als 'af' alleen in bepaalde dialecten een prepositie is, denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Mighis said:


> Hoe heet dan een niet werkwoordelijk gezegde dat uit één of meerdere voorzetsels gebouwd wordt?



Ik weet niet wat je met een 'niet-werkwoordelijk gezegde' bedoelt. Misschien een 'naamwoordelijk gezegde'? Echter, ook voor een naamwoordelijk gezegde geldt dat er op z'n minst een persoonsvorm in moet voorkomen. _Als klap op de vuurpijl_ is derhalve noch een werkwoordelijk noch een naamwoordelijk gezegde. Het is een uitdrukking die in zijn geheel als bijwoordelijke bepaling in de zin optreedt. In de meeste zinnen zal _als klap op de vuurpijl_ nader te kwalificeren zijn als een bijwoordelijke bepaling van doel.



Mighis said:


> In de loop van mijn vorige reacties doet dat eigenlijk niet ter zake want het gaat mij niet om de voorzetsels als zodanig maar om de werkwoordloze voorzetsels ofwel voorzetsels die los van een werkwoord gebruikt kunnen worden.



Al eerder schreef ik (zie post #46) dat gaandeweg de draad bleek dat ThomasK dit bedoelde:

_"Ik denk dat ThomasK voorzetselbijwoorden bedoelt, uitgezonderd de voorzetselbijwoorden die deel uitmaken van scheidbare werkwoorden (bijvoorbeeld: ik duik onder) en de voorzetselbijwoorden die eerder als achterzetsels zijn aan te duiden (bijvoorbeeld: Waar is Jan? Onder het bed? —Ja, hij dook er zojuist onder."_

Het gaat dus niet om voorzetsels.



Mighis said:


> En wat is er onbegrijpelijk aan mijn laatste zin? (let op: ik ben wel het vergeten):
> Het artikel 3 (artikel is synoniem van punt) heb ik niet goed verstaan (heb ik niet goed begrepen) of het (artikel 3) laat mij toe om te zeggen..



Zelfs als ik de zin in correct Nederlands herformuleer, begrijp ik 'm niet helemaal. Dit is wat ik ervan kan maken als ik (te) dicht bij het origineel blijf:

"Maar punt 3 heb ik jammer genoeg niet begrepen en stelt mij niet in staat te bepalen wat de link is met het gebruik van voorzetsels en het gebruiken van een voorzetsel los van een werkwoord."

Dit is een wat vrijere interpretatie:

"Maar punt 3 heb ik jammer genoeg niet begrepen. Ook zie ik niet hoe dit punt in verband staat tot het gebruik van voorzetsels en het gebruiken van een voorzetsel los van een werkwoord."

Maar of deze interpretatie correct is?

Misschien doet het er ook niet veel toe. Het punt is dat in voorzetseluitdrukkingen (en voorzetselvoorwerpen) geen voorzetselbijwoorden voorkomen. En laten het nu juist de voorzetselbijwoorden zijn die 'los' gebruikt kunnen worden, oftewel niet deel uitmakend van een constituent bestaande uit meerdere elementen.


----------



## Mighis

ThomasK said:


> Voorzetseluitdrukking is door de band iets als 'in verband met', 'met betrekking to', enz.
> 
> Mijn titel was ongelukkig, maar ik liet mij leiden door de indruk dat het vooral preposities waren, terwijl een woord als 'af' alleen in bepaalde dialecten een prepositie is, denk ik.


Correctie: 'met betrekking to*t*". (een tikfoutje, jij bent t hier vergeten en ik heb een t ergens anders onnodig toegevoegd ).

De titel van dit gespreksthema en het eerste bericht hierin hebben mij eerlijk gezegd misleid, daar omdat ik de werkwoordloze preposities een andere definitie toeken, namelijk: een werkwoordloze constituent die uit één of meerdere voorzetsels geconstrueerd wordt. 

Het taalelement *af *kan ook als een achtergeplaatste voorzetsel (achterzetsel) dienen, hoor.

Zie het voorbeeld _hij holde de trap af_ onder (achtergeplaatste voorzetsel) in de algemene Nederlandse spraakkunst. 

*Mijn werk is af*.
Is _af_ hier een voorzetsel? Het is hoe je het bekijkt: lexicaal, syntactisch, semantisch, morfologisch ..
Lexicaal sowieso niet. Van Dale karakteriseert het als een bijwoord en als een bijvoeglijk naamwoord en vervolgens lexicaliseert het onder bijvoeglijk naamwoord als volgt: in de uitdrukking ـــ _het werk is af _voltooid.

Voor de rest neem ik aan dat de uiteenzetting ervan vrij technisch is én dit zeker wanneer wij ANS hieromtrent raadplegen:
_Het is niet goed mogelijk een volledige inventarisatie van de Nederlandse voorzetsels in ruimere zin te geven. Ten aanzien van de achtergeplaatste voorzetsels, de combinaties van twee voorzetsels en de voorzetseluitdrukkingen is aangetoond dat de status van deze categorieën niet geheel duidelijk is_.

Inventarisatie _(_boedelbeschrijving_): _het opmaken van de inventaris.


----------



## bibibiben

Er bestaan geen werkwoordloze preposities. Wat ThomasK bedoelde, was:

_"Voorzetselbijwoorden [...], uitgezonderd de voorzetselbijwoorden die deel uitmaken van scheidbare werkwoorden (bijvoorbeeld: ik duik onder) en de voorzetselbijwoorden die eerder als achterzetsels zijn aan te duiden (bijvoorbeeld: Waar is Jan? Onder het bed? —Ja, hij dook er zojuist onder."_

_Af_ in _ik hol de trap af _doet niet mee als 'los voorzetselbijwoord'. Niet omdat het een achtergeplaatst voorzetsel is — die kunnen immers ook als voorzetselbijwoord worden opgevat, zie post #24 — maar omdat het werkwoord niet is weggevallen. Deze telt weer wel mee: _ik heb het werk af_. Het voltooid deelwoord _gemaakt_ is weggevallen, waarna het kale voorzetselbijwoord _af_ is overgebleven.

_Af_ in _mijn werk is af_ is geen voorzetsel, hoe je er ook naar kijkt. _Af_ in een term als _af fabriek_ is weer wel een voorzetsel.

Inderdaad is er onduidelijkheid over de status van achtergeplaatste voorzetsels (of achterzetsels) , voorzetselcombinaties en voorzetseluitdrukkingen:

— Achterzetsels kunnen als voorzetselbijwoorden beschouwd worden, maar niet iedereen wil daaraan. Het zijn in elk geval geen voorzetsels in engere zin, zoveel is zeker.

— Dan de categorie van de voorzetselcombinaties. Voorzetselcombinaties bestaan uit een voorzetsel en een achtergeplaatst voorzetsel/voorzetselbijwoord. Maar hoe noem je die twee samen? ThomasK meldde al eerder dat ze ook _omsluitend voorzetsel_ worden genoemd, maar dan wordt eigenlijk verdoezeld dat één lid in de voorzetselcombinatie geen voorzetsel is. 

— Tot slot de voorzetseluitdrukkingen, weer een categorie apart. Een voorzetseluitdrukking vervult de functie van voorzetsel, maar is het dan ook meteen gelijk te stellen aan een voorzetsel? Problematisch is onder meer dat niet elke voorzetseluitdrukking door een voorzetsel te vervangen is. 

Wel staat van de voorzetseluitdrukkingen vast dat zij, anders dan voorzetselbijwoorden, niet op zichzelf een constituent kunnen vormen. Evenmin als voorzetsels, uiteraard.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Over de door jou aangekaarte kwestie heb ik wel iets wetenswaardigs kunnen opdiepen. De citaten komen uit _Nederlandsche Spraakleer _te vinden op Google Books. Uit 1923, dus de spelling is weinig modern:
> 
> _"II Geslacht der stamwoorden, die van eene partikel of een voorvoegsel voorzien zijn.
> 1. Een stam, voorzien van een partikel, behoudt zijn geslacht, wanneer hij een werkwoord nevens zich heeft, dat afscheidbaar met die partikel is samengesteld. Zoo zijn mannelijk: aandrang, aankoop, aanslag [...] Vrouwelijk: aanvrage, afbraak, afreis, afspraak [...]
> Hier behouden de stammen hun geslacht, omdat men zich den stam, wanneer de partikel geen onafscheidbaar gedeelte des woords uitmaakt, zelfstandig denkt."_
> 
> Dus: omdat woorden als _drang_ en _reis_ de-woorden zijn, zijn woorden als _aandrang_ en _afreis_ dat ook. Het scheidbare element dat eraan voorafgaat, heeft dus geen invloed op het geslacht.
> 
> Echter:
> 
> _"2. Een stam, voorzien van eene partikel, is onzijdig, wanneer hij een werkwoord nevens zich heeft, dat onafscheidbaar met die partikel is samengesteld. Zoo zijn onzijdig: onderhoud, onderricht, onderscheid [...]"_
> 
> Afleidingen van werkwoorden die een onscheidbaar element naast zich hebben, zijn dus altijd het-woorden. Voorbeeld: _onder_ in _onderhouden_ is een onscheidbaar element, dus is het _het onderhoud_ en niet _de onderhoud_.
> 
> Tot slot:
> 
> _"4. De stammen, voorzien van de toonlooze voorvoegsels be, ge, ver en het zwak geaccentueerde ont, zijn onzijdig, met uitzondering van verkoop en ontvang, die mannelijk zijn."_
> 
> En daarom is het bijvoorbeeld _het vervoer_ en niet _de vervoer_.
> 
> !


Ik wou  je nog bedanken, Bib., voor deze info. perfect wat ik zocht. Mijn hypothese inz. ouderdom/leeftijd van woorden is dan overbodig!


----------

